# Monitors & Blue Tooth



## ndilley (Nov 24, 2005)

just curious to see what types of monitors everyone uses...We have Zolls. and does anyone use or know much about blue tooth technology when it comes to monitors?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 25, 2005)

LifePak 12


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2005)

Another very informative post by TTLWHKR!


----------



## ndilley (Nov 25, 2005)

haha i agree...so no info on blue-tooth compatible monitors?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 28, 2005)

As a student I had Zoll - as a true professional I dont know, have to wait and see.


----------



## Jon (Nov 28, 2005)

I've heard of it, but I don't think it is mainstream yet.

Perhaps the MRx by Phillips might - not sure on the specs

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Nov 25 2005, 08:07 PM
> * Another very informative post by TTLWHKR!    *


 He/She/It/They

Asked what monitors we used.

I answered. <grabs his hair and screams> WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME!?!?!


 :lol: 

Wouldn't that be funny to watch?


----------



## ndilley (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks and whkr i'm a guy


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ndilley_@Nov 28 2005, 04:37 PM
> * thanks and whkr i'm a guy *


 I covered all the bases, just in case...


----------



## ndilley (Nov 29, 2005)

not a problem this is why i think the profile section of this site should be a little more detailed just to give us an idea of who we're talkin' to where they are...etc..


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree - most people on forums think Im a guy to begin with. Maybe I should start coming up with prissy little names such as Pink-Toes or something like that.

-Cp


----------



## ndilley (Nov 29, 2005)

so whos in charge of the site? maybe they could update the profile section so we don't make wrong assumptions


----------



## MMiz (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ndilley_@Nov 30 2005, 12:23 AM
> * so whos in charge of the site? maybe they could update the profile section so we don't make wrong assumptions *


 There's a big update coming soon  

We use LifePak 12s and LifePak 500s for the BLS units.  No blue tooth.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz+Nov 29 2005, 11:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MMiz @ Nov 29 2005, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ndilley_@Nov 30 2005, 12:23 AM
> * so whos in charge of the site? maybe they could update the profile section so we don't make wrong assumptions *


There's a big update coming soon  

We use LifePak 12s and LifePak 500s for the BLS units.  No blue tooth. [/b][/quote]
 WTH is a blue tooth?


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Bluetooth is the next generation of local wireless connections, commonly used between small electronics such as cell phones, PDAs, computers, etc.

You can find out more at Bluetooth.com.


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Nov 30 2005, 07:35 AM
> * Bluetooth is the next generation of local wireless connections, commonly used between small electronics such as cell phones, PDAs, computers, etc.
> 
> You can find out more at Bluetooth.com. *


 The Nerd in Chimp comes out


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Nov 30 2005, 07:35 AM
> * Bluetooth is the next generation of local wireless connections, commonly used between small electronics such as cell phones, PDAs, computers, etc.
> 
> You can find out more at Bluetooth.com. *


 Technology... pfft.

All you need is a rotary dial cell phone...

Rotary Dial Cell Phone


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Nov 30 2005, 11:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Nov 30 2005, 11:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Nov 30 2005, 07:35 AM
> * Bluetooth is the next generation of local wireless connections, commonly used between small electronics such as cell phones, PDAs, computers, etc.
> 
> You can find out more at Bluetooth.com. *


Technology... pfft.

All you need is a rotary dial cell phone...

Rotary Dial Cell Phone











 [/b][/quote]
 Unreal.

If it wasn't $400, I would buy one, and use it with a prepaid card..... would be SUCH a hack.


Jon


----------

